# freshness length of kibble



## my5wee-ones (Apr 1, 2015)

I want to pass on this short article I just read. We have a bag of kibble that was opened a few months ago but not used - I figured it was still fine but wanted to just google it to make sure. I read several articles that all said the same thing - basically once opened, kibble should be used within 1-2 weeks. I was shocked, because my entire life (from when I was little) we always bought large bags of kibble and they sat a long time. anyway, perhaps this is old news for everyone else, but it was an eye opener for me and thought I would pass it along...

http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-long-does-kibble-last-once-opened/


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Never really thought about it, but mine go through a bag in two weeks.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

I guess this won't be much of an issue for us in a few months once we switch Kaylee off puppy food, but right now we are going through 2 bags a month (1 for Kaylee, 1 for our beagles).


----------

